# Whole Earth Farm or 4-Health from TSC which would be the better food.



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

TSC says they have new supply of 4-Health dog food in stock and all is OK , no recall , would you trust this?

I would like to hear from someone who feeds the Whole Earth Farm dog food and was wondering how it compares to the 4-Health from TSC.

Also , would you trust TOTW after recall is over ?

Thanks , oldhounddog


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I feed 4Health still. I am going to go back to it just as soon as I feel all is under control. I also feel that I will trust TOTW after a bit. My dogs do sooo well on these two foods.

I never fed Whole Earth Farm dog food. I did however look up the ingredients and compared them to 4Health ... and I really like the ingredients in the Whole Earth Farm dog food. I like that it has 2 different meals in it and fruits and salmon oil.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Thank you for the advice on the 4Health. I wonder how long it will take for Diamond to get things straightened out. The Diamond Natural line of dog food is a bargain @ $28.99 for 40# when it was right. The TOTW is also a good value. I cold switched all of my dogs (10) to Earthborn Prim Nat on 5/4/12 , and have used 6 1/2 bags since that day. The cost diff is large , however , all are well and this makes my temp switch OK for now. Just need to find a good food that I can afford on a more perm basis as the Earthborn Prim Nat is $47.99 for 28# bag. So far I have purchased 14 bags of Earthborn so as to have a little cushion because everyone is grabbing up the good food fast. 

Best , oldhounddog


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I never fed 4-Health but did try Whole Earth Farms for a bit. I liked it in comparison to what I was feeding then (Natural Balance Ultra), but my dog never got used to it, even after about 6 weeks of feeding, so that's when I found TotW, which she did great on. WEF seems like a good food for the price, and I like that it's made by Merrick. (My dog was on TotW for about 18 months, then switched to Annamaet a couple months ago.)


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

melaka ,

Thanks for the input on the WEF , I will probably give it a try while waiting out the Diamond recall and then try TOTW. It's been rough , but , all 10 of my hounds are healthy and for that I am thankful.

Best , oldhounddog


----------



## WalterDog (May 25, 2012)

melaka said:


> I never fed 4-Health but did try Whole Earth Farms for a bit. I liked it in comparison to what I was feeding then (Natural Balance Ultra), but my dog never got used to it, even after about 6 weeks of feeding, so that's when I found TotW, which she did great on. WEF seems like a good food for the price, and I like that it's made by Merrick. (My dog was on TotW for about 18 months, then switched to Annamaet a couple months ago.)


And your dog should stay on Annamaet. There is no comparison between Annamaet and Merrick. Annamaet makes dog food and Merrick sells something you can feed a dog. Merrick is a BS marketing company.

The only thing that Annamaet does poorly is marketing, which is fine with me. They used the same bags for almost 20 years until recently and the website is terrible. I love that, a serious food company. 

The guy that runs Annamaet is one of the best nutritionists in the world and those foods are thoroughly tested and expertly made. 

That little PA company invented the performance food over 25 years ago, Ultra, and it is still the best food on the market.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine have been on 4health for years, with no problems. It's affordable, they like it, there is a tractor supply in town. Yesterday, I bought a bag of whole earth farms, the dogs really loved it (they usually do with any switch) but its to soon to see how they do with it. It was more expensive, like $14 more per bag, which is a lot considering I'm feeding 15 large dogs :/


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

juliemule said:


> Mine have been on 4health for years, with no problems. It's affordable, they like it, there is a tractor supply in town. Yesterday, I bought a bag of whole earth farms, the dogs really loved it (they usually do with any switch) but its to soon to see how they do with it. It was more expensive, like $14 more per bag, which is a lot considering I'm feeding 15 large dogs :/


Wow , someone with more dogs to take care of than me.... I have 10 hounds and also take care of and feed an 85# Black and Tan for a friend that has become disabled. 
That is a Total of 11 for me and a 28# bag Earthborn Prim Nat lasts for 4 full feeding days and not quite enough for the first feeding of the fifth day.
My interest is to feed quality and find afordable kibble. Still looking into things...

What was price of WEF at TSC??

I started online purchase of all dog food and use careful price comparison of several sites and promotions that may be available.

I know you understand my position and concern to maintain quality...

Please let me know what you think of WEF ?

Best , oldhounddog


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

My tsc doesn't carry whole earth. For a 35 lb bag of wef at petco $44, vs 4health at tsc 35lb for $29.
I definitely have to watch prices, try to feed the best affordable. I don't mind some.grains, but not a fan feeding corn.


----------



## WalterDog (May 25, 2012)

oldhounddog said:


> Wow , someone with more dogs to take care of than me.... I have 10 hounds and also take care of and feed an 85# Black and Tan for a friend that has become disabled.
> That is a Total of 11 for me and a 28# bag Earthborn Prim Nat lasts for 4 full feeding days and not quite enough for the first feeding of the fifth day.
> My interest is to feed quality and find afordable kibble. Still looking into things...
> 
> ...


Look into Hi-Tek which is in Georgia, including the feed store line, Pro Pac, Loyall, Native & Enhance. You have enough dogs to get a kennel deal, and hounds are the easiest to feed of any type. Stay with 40lb & 50lb bags.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

WalterDog said:


> Look into Hi-Tek which is in Georgia, including the feed store line, Pro Pac, Loyall, Native & Enhance. You have enough dogs to get a kennel deal, and hounds are the easiest to feed of any type. Stay with 40lb & 50lb bags.


Don't know how I would get a kennel deal , I would think you would need a tax id number , which I don't have , but it sounds good...

Thanks for the tip on Hitek , someone from the local feed store tried to sell me a bag and to the best I can remember the first ingredient was corn...IDK... They may have many lines that I am not aware of , however , the quality and meat content of what I feed has got to be high enough to satisfy nutritional needs. 

I will take another look at Hitek.....

Thanks , oldhounddog


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

juliemule ,
I do understand your concern about grains as I feel the same. The cost of WEF has not been cheap , however , I did find it online for $37.00 (35#) and free delivery and sometimes a coupon with a little more off. At this point I just want to be able to have a backup alternate for safety and perhaps different sources. I know that for now I am way over budget on dog food ,but , all dog are healthy and my stress level is down a bit. Still trying to find best quality/price/availability without compromise . The Diamond Natural Line was as low as I would go ( I bump protein content up a little with this one ) without problems when the kibble was right , however , having said that , I think the problem started way before the stated "Recall" because one of my Redbonehounds became sick with stomach problems and I changed her food on that day 4/20/12 , she was fine 2 days later. The folks at my local TSC say they have a new supply from a different warehouse and it is safe and not part of the recalled kibble...IDK Would you trust this?

I am really looking forward to your opinion on the WEF............


Thanks , oldhounddog


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

juliemule said:


> My tsc doesn't carry whole earth. For a 35 lb bag of wef at petco $44, vs 4health at tsc 35lb for $29.
> I definitely have to watch prices, try to feed the best affordable.


I just saw the $29.00 cost on the 4Health...My TSC wants $35.00 for the same , I wonder what gives?? I would really really like this @ $29.00..........................

EDIT: I just checked again and it is the Lamb & Rice , and , Performance versions are the ones @ $34.99 and the other versions in35# bags are $29.99 . This is great because I had the price wrong.

oldhounddog


----------



## WalterDog (May 25, 2012)

WEF Adult formula is close to 60% carbohydrate. Whether it is rice, corn, potato, barley, tapioca, sweet potato is doesn't matter at all not one bit.

Use a 30/20 food for those hounds. Hi-Tek Intimidator 31/21 is chicken protein, rice and fat. That is what a dogs needs. You have 10 dogs to feed.

I bet a 50lb bag of that is about $30.

Loyall 31/20 is another good one. Lots of hound trial people use that food. 50lb bags are about $35.

A 30/20 type food is naturally low in carbs, about 30%, and you don't have to spend much.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

WalterDog said:


> WEF Adult formula is close to 60% carbohydrate. Whether it is rice, corn, potato, barley, tapioca, sweet potato is doesn't matter at all not one bit.
> 
> Use a 30/20 food for those hounds. Hi-Tek Intimidator 31/21 is chicken protein, rice and fat. That is what a dogs needs. You have 10 dogs to feed.
> 
> ...


WalterDog ,

Thanks for the heads-up on the Hi-Tek dog food. I was wrong about the corn in the Hi-Tek dog food , just called the feed store and the first ingredient was "Brown rice" on their "Natural chicken and rice" line.

>Whether it is rice, corn, potato, barley, tapioca, sweet potato is doesn't matter at all not one bit.<

The only issue I have about the corn is the many recalls on contamination from aflatoxin , because I had 7 of my 10 dogs sick at one time from this on a food that had a recall and I did not know about the problem.. The dog recovered fine , it is just me that got scared with the corn thing. The only other issue is that too much grain for my dogs turns them into poop machines............ Cleaning all this up daily is rough on an oldhound like myself...

I will certainly take a look at this.

Thanks , olhounddog


----------



## WalterDog (May 25, 2012)

http://www.hiteknaturals.com/chicken_meal_rice_adult_dogs.php

This one is a 26/16 Chicken is first.

I hear you on Aflatoxin..but a good plant uses good ingredients and this plant has an AIB Rating of Excellent meaning it is up to best human standards, but there is no corn in that food above.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

WalterDog ,
My search for good quality affordable kibble has taken me all over, in my area and on the web. Your dog food suggestions are appreciated , and , I have found a retailer close to me. Their line of grain free products look good and I will for sure check this out.

You have helped a lot..
Thanks , oldhounddog


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

WalterDog said:


> And your dog should stay on Annamaet. There is no comparison between Annamaet and Merrick. Annamaet makes dog food and Merrick sells something you can feed a dog. Merrick is a BS marketing company.
> 
> The only thing that Annamaet does poorly is marketing, which is fine with me. They used the same bags for almost 20 years until recently and the website is terrible. I love that, a serious food company.
> 
> ...


I have no plan to switch my dog from Annamaet.


----------

